# ITALIAN BAKERY SPRINKLE COOKIES - YES! THE MYSTERY HAS BEEN SOLVED!!!! - By CNC74



## cnc74 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Italian Bakery Butter Cookies - By CNC74*



*Let it be known from this day forth that CNC74 spilled the beans and gave up the famous recipe for Italian Bakery Butter Cookies!!! Risking life and limbs (yes probably multiple appendages) and now in fear of a mob style hit in retribution I present you the following mystery ingredients:*



*1. 1/2 cup - CORN STARCH!*

*2. 1 cup - CONFECTIONERS SUGAR*

*3. 1 1/2 cup - FLOUR*

*4. 1 Tbsp. - PURE VANNILA EXTRACT*

*5. 2 STICKS SALTED BUTTER*

*6. 1 TSP - SALT*

*7. (OPTIONAL) 1 EGG YOLK (ADDS THE RICH YELLOW COLOR SOME HAVE REPORTED)*

*8. (OPTIONAL) INSTEAD OF EGG YOLK: YELLOW FOOD COLORING.*

*BEAT BUTTER AND VANILLA FIRST THEN ADD THE DRY INGREDIENTS. PRESS YOUR MIX WITH A WALTON COOKIE PRESS FO RBEST LOOKING RESULTS! BAKE 10 MINUTES AT 350.*

*NOW FOR THE TRICK TO ADDING "SPRINKLES" AFTER THE FACT.*

*1/4 cup - CONFECTIONERS SUGAR*

*TSP - WATER*

*Mix well to a paste and add water if required. Brush onto the top of the cookies and apply SPRINKLES!*



*Enjoy!*

ReplyQuote Multi


----------



## karenb (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you mean a Wilton Cookie Press?  

I am confused about the "sprinkles after the fact" part.  

The recipe did not indicate to decorate with sprinkles before baking.  Are the sprinkles only supposed to be added after baking?

Please advise.   Thanks!


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

????  That's pretty much the same recipe I use for Scots shortbread minus the vanilla (shortbread should taste like butter).  The recipe I use calls for AP flour and rice flour or corn starch.  No sprinkles or egg wash, though.  Perhaps that's what makes it Italian.


----------

